# MAC FAQ: Counter, Free-Standing, PRO Store, Pro-Discount... what?



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

What's the difference between a MAC counter, a standalone MAC store, and a MAC pro store?
While anyone can shop at any of the three locations, there are distinct differances between counters, free-standing stores, and PRO stores.

A MAC counter sells lipsticks, eyeshadows in pots, foundations, eyeliners and pretty much most of the regular MAC items. This is what you will find in your local department store, just like you will find a Clinique, Lancome, Chanel, etc. counter. Some counters have more limited items than others. Counters can only take returns from a counter, and generally only from their counter unless you have a gift reciept. 

A MAC free-standing store will carry more items than the counter, including MAC eyeshadow pans, eyeshadow palettes and the regular MAC pigments. These locations also honor the MAC PRO membership card, and are listed on the MAC site as 'pro discount'. You will find these stores in such locations as Washington DC, Philadelphia, King of Prussia, and other large cities and malls.


The MAC Pro store carries all of MACs products, including pro items like pro pigments, paintsticks, chroma cakes, pro eyeshadows, pro foundations, etc. These locations also honor the MAC PRO membership card, and are listed on the MAC site as 'pro discount'. PRO stores are located in the following cities:

USA:
New York City, New York
Los Angeles, California
San Francisco, California
Miami Beach, Florida
Las Vegas, Nevada
Orlando, Florida
Dallas, Texas

CANADA:
Vancouver, British Coloumbia
Toronto, Ontario
Montreal, Quebec

INTERNATIONAL:
London, England
Paris, France
Rome, Italy
Sydney, Australia
Melbourne, Australia
Tokyo, Japan


----------



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

There are some locations which are newer, or were Free-Standing stores which are now PRO stores. These are the additions to the previous list:


AUSTRALIA
M·A·C
Paddington
276 Oxford Street
Sydney NSW 2021
612 9360 8581

BRAZIL
Patio Savassi
Avienda do Contorno 6061
317 Sao Pedro
Belo Horizonte 30110-110
55 31 32817479

FRANCE
M·A·C
Saints-Pères
76 bis, rue des Saints-Pères
Paris 75007
33 1 45 48 60 24

GERMANY
M·A·C
Berlin
Rosenthalerstrasse 36
Berlin 10178
49 30 240 48 730

GREECE
M·A·C
Athens
44 Ermou & Evangelistrias St
Athens-Syndagma 105 63
+30-210-3258260

ITALY
M·A·C
Brera
Via Fiori Chiari, 12
Milan 20121
39 02 8 69 95 506

ITALY
M·A·C
Roma
Via del Babuino, 124
Rome OO187
39 06 67 92 989

JAPAN
M·A·C
Aoyama
6-8-18 Minami Aoyama
Minato ku, Tokyo 107 0062
81 3 5778 1802

SPAIN
M·A·C
Fuencarral
C/ Fuencarral, 18
Madrid 28004
34 91 52 37 385

UNITED KINGDOM
M·A·C
West Soho
28 Fouberts Place
London W1F 7PR
44 207 534 9222


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 30, 2005)

I also want to add that the counters don't take Giftcards. I tried this other day and they  said i would have to go to a free standing store!


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_I also want to add that the counters don't take Giftcards. I tried this other day and they  said i would have to go to a free standing store!_

 
 I used a MAC gift card last week at my counter in The Bay. I've also used an HBC gift card there.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_I also want to add that the counters don't take Giftcards. I tried this other day and they  said i would have to go to a free standing store!_

 
If it's black and has the MAC logo on it, then yes.
However you can use the that particular department stores GC at counters.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

*Questions about MAC PRO stores*

can ANYONE purchase makeup there? or do you have to be an employee of mac?


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 16, 2006)

M·A·C Pro stores are like normal stores but they carry a wider range of products of interest to professional makeup artists.  Anyone can buy at a M·A·C Pro store.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 16, 2006)

This FAQ may prove helpful: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28204


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

oo ok - yea i just called because i went to the store up in harlem and told the girl about how i was in vegas and i bought all thesepigments @ the pro store out there and she had this confused look on her face and goes "how were you able to purchase products there if your not a mac employee?"

stupid girl - got me all confused! anyways i'm going down to the one in manhattan today to get palattes and some new pigments


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

I wish we had something other than just a counter here in NC... I want a pro store!!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BehindxHerxEyes* 
_I wish we had something other than just a counter here in NC... I want a pro store!!!_

 
agreed...by chance i got to go to a PRO store in orlando fl and a freestander in tampa fl..but im in east tennessee and the closest freestanders are atlanta or nashville, 5 hrs away, or cincinatti, 6 hours away. its crap i tell you!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 12, 2006)

*Freestanding vs. Pro? (products)*

yeah, yeah. . .sorry. . .I know this topic is kinda done a lot.
BUT I have a question, and it's relevant. . .I promise!

Do freestanding stores sell the carry-alls?
or Brush clutches?
I'm trying to decide what to plan on getting on my trip up to a freestanding at the end of the month. Thanks all!


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 12, 2006)

I have never seen either at my freestanding store.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 12, 2006)

They carry the brush clutches I know, because I asked for one and they said they were sold out... =(


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 13, 2006)

*mac store vs. pro*

I know the MAC store in Las Vegas sells pro products. Do you have to be pro to buy them though? Probably a dumb question but I wanna know so I can start saving up


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, anyone can buy pro products when at the pro store. You will not be eligible for the Pro discount however


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 13, 2006)

If it is a pro store everyone and anyone can buy pro products there but to get the discount you have to have the pro membership. Hope this helps


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't think so? I haven't gone to a pro store myself, but I think others have done hauls at pro stores who aren't professional MA's and such.  Hopefully someone can confirm...

*edit* Ha, answered above, I type too slow!


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome thanks guys! I think I'll end up getting the discount because someone who is gonna be there with me is a professional hair stylist and makeup, sadly she carries a copy of her license since she has her own business.. hopefully it works out :0


----------



## Brianne (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_Awesome thanks guys! I think I'll end up getting the discount because someone who is gonna be there with me is a professional hair stylist and makeup, sadly she carries a copy of her license since she has her own business.. hopefully it works out :0_

 
Does she have a MAC Pro card?  Can't get a discount without one, as far as I remember.


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 13, 2006)

Her business license wont be sufficient. You need a mac pro card to get the discount. She could try to use her license ot get the card though. You can find out more information at www.macpro.com


----------



## martygreene (Mar 13, 2006)

The answers and information you need are located in the Counters/PRO/Freestanding FAQ, and the MAC PRO FAQ located here (respectively):
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=28204
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## hungerartist (May 9, 2006)

does anyone know the address to the PRO store in los angeles?
i tried looking at MAC's website, but everytime i searched in LA, the pro store didnt come up.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hungerartist* 
_does anyone know the address to the PRO store in los angeles?
i tried looking at MAC's website, but everytime i searched in LA, the pro store didnt come up._

 

It should be on the site. It is on Robertson.


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_
...The MAC Pro store carries all of MACs products, including pro items like pro pigments, paintsticks, chroma cakes, pro eyeshadows, pro foundations, etc. These locations also honor the MAC PRO membership card, and are listed on the MAC site as 'pro discount'. PRO stores are located in the following cities:

USA:
New York City, New York
Los Angeles, California
San Francisco, California
Miami Beach, Florida
Las Vegas, Nevada
Orlando, Florida
Dallas, Texas_

 

Theres also one in San Jose, Califorrnia, in the Valley Fair Mall. 


...just thought I'd add that...scince its the one I got to!


----------



## musicdust (Jul 10, 2006)

*Pro products*

What is the best way to buy pro products if you are not a makeup artist? I want to buy some of the pigments but I don't just want a sample.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 10, 2006)

You can shop from one of their pro stores (check their website for exact locations) or you can call 1-800-588-0070 and order them over the phone.  You don't have to be a makeup artist to buy pro products...  You can also check the clearance bin here, lots of girls sell them for decent prices.


----------



## musicdust (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I tried calling that number to purchase products and they told me that I am unable to purchase the products since I am not a member of MacPro. Any other suggestions??


----------



## Janice (Jul 19, 2006)

It's hit or miss with their CS reps sometimes. I would try calling back and getting another rep.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely agree with Janice,..call back and try another rep. I have never been told that I could not order. I, of course, don't get the discount bc I dont have a pro card,..but they have always sent my orders.


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've called 3 times, and gotten 3 different reps, but nope, they won't sell them to me!!!! darn them.....darn them all to heck!!! (quote from madagascar) lol


----------



## bebs (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_I've called 3 times, and gotten 3 different reps, but nope, they won't sell them to me!!!! darn them.....darn them all to heck!!! (quote from madagascar) lol_

 
call the pro store its self and order it from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never called the pro number.. so cant tell you about that


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to try right now!!!!!


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

It Worked It Worked!!! Lol Thanks Bebs, You Rock!!!!


----------



## user6 (Jul 19, 2006)

oh yeah, if you guys want to know which store I ordered from, just shoot me a pm, or you can e-mail me at [email protected], and I'll give you the number, the rep was sooo nice and helpful, and didn't question me at all!!!!!! YES! YES!!!  Ok, so that's enough excitement for me, I'm off to sleep cause I just got off work a few hours ago and I have to go back in a few hours!! lol


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 19, 2006)

*help!?*

live chat about this: 

Chat InformationOne of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Chat InformationHello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Erika. How may I assist you?
ROXY!: i just had a quick question
Erika: Hi Roxy. How can I help?
ROXY!: a friend tried to order some MAC Pro product and she was denied
ROXY!: i thought that anyone could buy Pro product
ROXY!: you just didnt get a discount
ROXY!: can you tell me if this is correct
Erika: Yes, you are correct. Do you know if she called our toll free number?
Erika: That's so strange!
ROXY!: yeah she just called the toll free number i think thats listed on the MAC Pro site
ROXY!: ok well i just wanted to check and make sure that the rules hadnt changed
ROXY!: that would be so sad
Erika: I can't think of any reason she should be denied unless she was trying to order large quantities of any single product or they were out of what she was looking for.
ROXY!: hmm, maybe someone can let the customer service people know that anyone can buy Pro product
ROXY!: nope, just a few Pro products
ROXY!: i think its kinda wierd that they would turn away a customer
ROXY!: ok well i guess thats really all that i had
Erika: Have her call 1-800-387-6707 next time. I am happy to forward you a link to our Consumer Communications Department if you'd like.
ROXY!: thank you so much erika
ROXY!: ok
ROXY!: that would be great
Erika: I suggest contacting our Corporate Consumer Communications Departmet via phone at 1-646-602-7771 between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at [email protected].
ROXY!: ok thank you
ROXY!: bye
Erika: Have a good day, Roxy!
Erika: Thank you for your visit! You may close the chat window by clicking the "Close" button at the top right once. You will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 19, 2006)

asked about this on live chat, said it was a friend, lol


----------



## musicdust (Jul 19, 2006)

Ha I give up!!!!!! Ok so I tried calling back two different times the first 800 number and still got the same answer sorry nope. Then I tried talking to Live Chat on MAC.com and they said the same thing that I can't purchase items cause I am not a member. I guess its not meant to be!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicdust* 
_Ha I give up!!!!!! Ok so I tried calling back two different times the first 800 number and still got the same answer sorry nope. Then I tried talking to Live Chat on MAC.com and they said the same thing that I can't purchase items cause I am not a member. I guess its not meant to be!_

 
Hmm... That's strange!
Well, did you try calling the pro store directly as suggested above?


----------



## musicdust (Jul 27, 2006)

I tried two different stores, they were both closed! Ha I will someday get Kelly green pigment! Some day!


----------



## bebs (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicdust* 
_I tried two different stores, they were both closed! Ha I will someday get Kelly green pigment! Some day!_

 
well if you would really like it I go to the pro store in la often and can do a cp for you.. dont have a discount card or anything but you can at least get the pigment then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





give me a pm if you would like that and keep having problems.. and mods sorry if this isnt an ok area to post that.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you get any product you want from the pro store?


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *likeomgsteffduh* 
_Theres also one in San Jose, Califorrnia, in the Valley Fair Mall. 


...just thought I'd add that...scince its the one I got to!



_

 
That's a freestanding store, not a pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you may have thought it was a pro store because it offers a "Pro Discount"? We only have two pro stores in California: The San Francisco one and the one in LA. hth!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Can you get any product you want from the pro store?_

 
Yes you can get any MAC product you want at a pro store barring they aren't out of stock.

If you check out www.macpro.com you can see everything that is available at a pro store, you won't be able to see prices unless you have a pro card but at least you can see the products. Pro only items usually have a diamond symbol next to them hth!


----------



## Ambonee (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hungerartist* 
_does anyone know the address to the PRO store in los angeles?
i tried looking at MAC's website, but everytime i searched in LA, the pro store didnt come up._

 
MAC
North Robertson
M·A·C PRO products available
133 North Robertson Blvd.
Los Angeles, CA 90048 (US)
(310) 271-9137


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 10, 2006)

*MAC Pro Pigments!*

Ow ow!!! I saw some MAC pro pigments online, and I love them. Is there any way to purchase them without a membership?

Thanks


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 10, 2006)

you can go to the nearest pro store or just call the pro number (1-800-866-6464). they will ask if you have the discount card or not and then forward your call to a different number (1-800-387-6707). i don't have a card but i got the avant gold collection, 15-pan palette and several pigments from them last week. 

hope this helps. good luck!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey! Omg! Thank you so much! I am soooooo excited now! Total and complete MAC addict right here! woooo!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 10, 2006)

*buying PRO items?*

I just saw a thread where somebody was inquiring about PRO pigments. I have been thinking about taking a trip up to my nearest PRO store - I don't go often because usually Macy's has what I need, but they are out of the Avant MSFs. So my question is, *do you have to have a MAC Pro Card to buy items like empty palettes, PRO pigments, etc?* I know this probably seems like a really dumb question to most of you but I've always bought my pigments in samples online and my shadows in pot form, so I've never inquired about this before! 

Thanks so much, and if there is already a topic about this please point me in the direction of it and feel free to delete this one.


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 10, 2006)

No you dont, anyone can buy from the pro store. i was just there on Tuesday and I don't have a pro card and I bought a lot of pro things, etc etc. But you def. don't need a card to do so.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 10, 2006)

You don't need to have membership to purchase Pro products - the membership just gives you a discount.  You can buy Pro products at Pro stores - a list can be found in the thread  MAC FAQ: Counter, Free-Standing, PRO Store, Pro-Discount... what?

You can also order Pro products by mail order.

See the thread Pro products which asks (and answers) the same question.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 10, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=530802#post530802


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 31, 2006)

I just called the pro number and i had no problem ordering.


----------



## ames123 (Sep 1, 2006)

So what is pro make-up? Does it differ to normal mac? Yes i'm new to mac lol! Thanks.


----------



## Latoya Christ (Jan 29, 2007)

can you order pro products with a regular mac giftcard or is there some sort of pro giftcard. thanks in advance


----------



## Eugenia (Feb 28, 2007)

How are pro pans different from regular pans? Size?


----------



## COBI (Oct 25, 2007)

You can not buy just the "pans" at a counter.  The "pro pans" are simply refills (the color in a pan without the black pot & lid) that fit into a "pro pallette".  The size is the same as regular eye shadows.  You can de-pot your normal shadows and the pan of color will fit into a pallette.

Also, the pro line does have colors that are not available at counters.  They are indicated at macpro.com with diamonds next to them.  If you look under shadow pan refills, every color has a diamond because the refills are a pro product.  Anyone can buy pro products, it's just a matter of finding a way: free-standing store, Pro store, or the pro customer service number.

Blushes are also available in pallette form at the pro site, Pro stores or freestanding stores.  I switched to pallettes at about the same time I received my Pro card and it has saved me SO much room in my case versus having all of those separate pots of color.

HTH,
Laura


----------



## nibjet (May 16, 2008)

I just called the pro customer service number and was told I wasn't allowed to place an order because I wasn't a member.  I mean I know I can't get the discount, but I just ordered 2 months ago with no problems.  I'm not close to a pro store either.  Did they change the policy?


----------



## suggrr (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_I just called the pro customer service number and was told I wasn't allowed to place an order because I wasn't a member.  I mean I know I can't get the discount, but I just ordered 2 months ago with no problems.  I'm not close to a pro store either.  Did they change the policy?_

 
The policy has not changed to my knowledge.  I was told that I couldn't order pro products by the first two people I spoke to today, but the third person let me order a pro product (plus regular MAC products) with no problems.  The number that got me through to someone who would take my order is 1-800-387-6707, ext 8555.  It kept kicking me back to the main menu, so I had to enter the extension a few times, but I blame that on the fact that they were busy today.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the prices are higher at counters than at free-standing stores?

TIA!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 6, 2009)

the are the same


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  I just moved to IA from MN and really miss the free-standing stores!  And now I wish I could be near a Pro store too!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Junkie (Nov 5, 2009)

For people visiting Toronto, ON Canada

MAC Counters
The Bay - Yonge/Queen, Yonge/Bloor (in the underground), Yorkdale Shopping Center, Fairview Mall

Free-standing MAC Store
-Scarborough Town Center
-Yorkdale Mall
-Eaton Center
-The East Mall
-89/91 Bloor St. West (intersection: Bloor/Spadina)

PRO MAC Store
-363 *Queen Street W Toronto*, ON M5V 2A4. (416) 979-2171 (intersection: Queen/Peter)




We're so blessed to have TEN frikken stores in Toronto, including a PRO store!!! *in MAC heaven* lol


----------

